# BMW Auto Lease Programs - February 2010



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective February 2010*

These lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different lease offers from your BMW dealer and an independent leasing company.

*Here's the scoop*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Vehicle Pricing and Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments. When available, specials are shown with payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall lease deal._

Message me for help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2010 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
*CLICK for $427 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
*CLICK for $522 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
*CLICK for $926 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 528i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sport Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M5 Sedan*
24 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 650i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M6 Coupe*
24 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M6 Convertible*
24 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 760Li *
24 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X3 xDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X5 xDrive 30i * 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

* 2010 BMW X5 xDrive 35d Diesel*
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
*CLICK for $652 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW X5 xDrive 48i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X5 M *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 xDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid *
Bank lease programs available only for this model. Click on model name for program details.

*2010 BMW X6 M *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW Z4 sDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW Z4 sDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms_

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for leasing info you won't find anywhere else!


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks as always! :thumbup:


----------



## jsimon7777 (Mar 6, 2008)

Same as last month, but with the 5gt added.


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Tarry. Do you have the 2011 rates?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

M34Lnch said:


> Thanks Tarry. Do you have the 2011 rates?


No 2011 data yet. Have any hit the lots?


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

No, but you can order them now. Seems a little weird to order a car without knowing the rates. Is that what people are doing?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I believe the 2011's haven't even started production.


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

That may or may not be true, but you can now order a 1 or 3 series at the dealer. So it seems to me that 2011 rates should be available.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

M34Lnch said:


> That may or may not be true, but you can now order a 1 or 3 series at the dealer. So it seems to me that 2011 rates should be available.


They are usually not available until they have or are close to hitting the lots.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

Struggling to understand why the residuals on the X5 xDrive35d are set so far below the gasoline-engined models given that the cars seem to be in high demand and short supply...


----------



## forzamilan (Jan 26, 2010)

Does that mean those who are ordering the 2011 1 series right now are receiving current residuals and MFs?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

forzamilan said:


> Does that mean those who are ordering the 2011 1 series right now are receiving current residuals and MFs?


hopefully they do.


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

forzamilan said:


> Does that mean those who are ordering the 2011 1 series right now are receiving current residuals and MFs?


No. Those who ordered the 2011s are not getting any pricing yet. Since no one is going to have the car until at least 4/15, the financing terms available now are not very useful. The 2011 financing/leasing terms will be available maybe around March.

Besides, the leasing programs are MY specific. If it's for MY2010, then that's what it's for.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

swajames said:


> Struggling to understand why the residuals on the X5 xDrive35d are set so far below the gasoline-engined models given that the cars seem to be in high demand and short supply...


eco credit of 4500


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

*getting different numbers*

Any idea why my CA is telling me that for X5 xDrive 35d has a money factor of .0025 instead of .00245? Number is pretty close, but he's saying that his number is exactly what is in the BMW program for the month. Nothing more.

His lease rates for other X5 configuations seem to match the leasecompare rates but the desisel is off slightly.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

please c mon with 2011 rates.


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

cokaer said:


> Any idea why my CA is telling me that for X5 xDrive 35d has a money factor of .0025 instead of .00245? Number is pretty close, but he's saying that his number is exactly what is in the BMW program for the month. Nothing more.
> 
> His lease rates for other X5 configuations seem to match the leasecompare rates but the desisel is off slightly.


He is either marking up the MF or the MF has changed as lease rates are region dependent.


----------



## Savo (Feb 19, 2010)

*Current 328i Convertible Lease Offer*

Thanks in advance for the help...

BMWusa.com is advertising a current offer (through March 1) for 328i Convertible 
MSRP of $50,000.00 (includes Premium Package, Automatic Transmission and Destination. Vehicle may need to be ordered):

• $479 First months payment
• $3,750 Down payment
• $500 Security Deposit
• $725 Acquisition fee
• $5,454 Cash due at signing

10k/36 months
No Residual or MF posted, but $31,500 purchase price at lease term.

Can I do better ? 
I don't need the Premium Package, just Sat Radio, Heated seats & Pass Through options. I plugged the same info in the leasecompare calculator and returned $598/month payment.


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Savo said:


> Thanks in advance for the help...
> 
> BMWusa.com is advertising a current offer (through March 1) for 328i Convertible
> MSRP of $50,000.00 (includes Premium Package, Automatic Transmission and Destination. Vehicle may need to be ordered):
> ...


I do not personally use the leasecompare.com calculator so I would not be able to say if it is accurate. However, based on your options you selected a order for a MY2011 model would come out to $42350 at wholesale pricing. Add $800 for dealer profit, you get $43150. Using the 2010 rates (63%/.00155) I get $427 per month with $3750 of cap cost reduction (the 2011 rates may not be exactly the same but they should not be much different, so it gives you a good ballpark for the monthly payments) Also I attached another calculation based on 0 down other than the fees such as acquisition fees, security deposit, and all the others. Finally all of the calculations are using a tax rate of 8.25% which Google tells me is the tax rate in Mecklenburg County, NC or rather Charleston, NC.

-BMW_F1


----------



## Savo (Feb 19, 2010)

Very useful feedback. Thank you !


----------



## gcool12 (Aug 6, 2007)

My dealer is saying that the lease rate is .00195 for the 2010 335i Coupe and not .00155 he said .00155 is only for loyalty customers. Is this true? Or should i demand .00155? This is my first BMW!


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

gcool12 said:


> My dealer is saying that the lease rate is .00195 for the 2010 335i Coupe and not .00155 he said .00155 is only for loyalty customers. Is this true? Or should i demand .00155? This is my first BMW!


I hope we get o.oo155 for 2011 coupes too, cant wait


----------



## gcool12 (Aug 6, 2007)

zibawala said:


> I hope we get o.oo155 for 2011 coupes too, cant wait


You didn't answer my question though, is .00155 only for loyalty customers?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

gcool12 said:


> You didn't answer my question though, is .00155 only for loyalty customers?


nope! for every one, some dealers mark up by 4 base points.


----------



## gcool12 (Aug 6, 2007)

zibawala said:


> nope! for every one, some dealers mark up by 4 base points.


Thanks!


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

all dealers I met try to mark up by the 40 points on the MF. It's the maximum markup allowed by BMW international as I understand it. I'd be willing to bet he couldn't charge you a higher rate if he wanted too. Telling you it's for loyalty is telling you he wants more money, nothing more.


----------



## bmwdriver82 (Feb 5, 2010)

hey when will the march rates be ready ?


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Lease Compare.com should have the lease rates up by the middle of next week.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

look forward to march rates and i hope that will include 2011s


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

bmwdriver82 said:


> hey when will the march rates be ready ?


Will have them posted this coming week.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

LeaseCompare said:


> Will have them posted this coming week.


cool!


----------



## sheikh36 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tarry any news n the 2011 rates yet?I thought they were coming out today?


----------



## arjuno (Feb 17, 2010)

Sheikh, the rates came out today, since you are getting the same car that I am, the rate for 36mo 15k miles: residual 60%, MF .0025. I need to double check with another dealer to absolutely make sure this is correct.


----------



## sheikh36 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot Arjuno!!
Im guessing the 12000 mile residual will be 62% with the same money factor.On a side note that is one sucky money factor....hopefully will drop by may....


----------



## arjuno (Feb 17, 2010)

The MF is incorrect, its a marked up one by one of the dealers I've been dealing with, I need to contact my reliable source to get the actual base rate. The residual is correct, and yeah the MF sucks. Once I get the accurate one, I'll PM you.


----------



## sonorous (Apr 28, 2007)

I just received a quote on a 2011 335i with a MF of .00257. What a jump up! Can this be right? 
Edit: Sedan, RWD


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

sonorous said:


> I just received a quote on a 2011 335i with a MF of .00257. What a jump up! Can this be right?
> Edit: Sedan, RWD


What was your residual?


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

sonorous said:


> I just received a quote on a 2011 335i with a MF of .00257. What a jump up! Can this be right?
> Edit: Sedan, RWD


 Wow, that would be one of the highest BMW money factors I have ever seen if true. It is almost certainly being jacked up through the roof by the dealer.


----------



## arjuno (Feb 17, 2010)

Sheikh, the actual numbers for a 36mo/15k numbers are 60% residual/.00195 Buy Rate, for the 2011 x5, 50i. Hope that helps, these numbers are verified.


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

arjuno said:


> Sheikh, the actual numbers for a 36mo/15k numbers are 60% residual/.00195 Buy Rate, for the 2011 x5, 50i. Hope that helps, these numbers are verified.


Do you have the numbers for the 335i and 328 i coupe


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, anxiously waiting for my already orderred 328xi residual and MF. Do you have them? Greatly appreciated.



arjuno said:


> Sheikh, the actual numbers for a 36mo/15k numbers are 60% residual/.00195 Buy Rate, for the 2011 x5, 50i. Hope that helps, these numbers are verified.


----------



## sonorous (Apr 28, 2007)

the J-Man said:


> Wow, that would be one of the highest BMW money factors I have ever seen if true. It is almost certainly being jacked up through the roof by the dealer.


Agreed that this is crazy high but the dealer claims it is the base rate. Also residual is down to 58%. Does anyone have the published rates for this car? This would be a second lease at the same dealer and last time they gave the base rate.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

sonorous said:


> Agreed that this is crazy high but the dealer claims it is the base rate. Also residual is down to 58%. Does anyone have the published rates for this car? This would be a second lease at the same dealer and last time they gave the base rate.


 This would be very stupid for BMW. I can all but guarantee you that your dealer is lying. Audi S4 money factors are practically 0 - I'll be buying one of those instead if the rate did indeed go to .00257.


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

sonorous said:


> Agreed that this is crazy high but the dealer claims it is the base rate. Also residual is down to 58%. Does anyone have the published rates for this car? This would be a second lease at the same dealer and last time they gave the base rate.


got the same quote for 335, 58% for 15K, .00257 base rate


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

triplefive said:


> got the same quote for 335, 58% for 15K, .00257 base rate


 Wow, I'm hitting the cancel button on my order if this is true.


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

triplefive said:


> got the same quote for 335, 58% for 15K, .00257 base rate


Wowzers!  anyone know the 328i rates


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

the J-Man said:


> Wow, I'm hitting the cancel button on my order if this is true.


no more 335, go get m3 instead!


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

the J-Man said:


> This would be very stupid for BMW. I can all but guarantee you that your dealer is lying. Audi S4 money factors are practically 0 - I'll be buying one of those instead if the rate did indeed go to .00257.


me too, i test drove one, and any day will choose over 335i sedan!


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

zibawala said:


> no more 335, go get m3 instead!


 I can only imagine what the M3 rates are if the 335 is .00257! The highest rate in the past 18 months on any vehicle BMW sells was .00265 on the M3, and that was only for a few months. I don't see how on earth they can ask .00257 for a 2011 335. That is absolutely insane, especially combined with a 2% drop on the residual. I will hold off on cancelling my order until the word is official, but I'm already running the S4 numbers.

The only reasoning I can think of for such a high money factor is to push current buyers to the leftover 2010 models, and then they will lower the 2011 rates next month or in May. If they do that, most people who have already ordered a 2011 and won't be taking delivery until approx May will be ok, and able to get the new rates.


----------



## kfree1966 (Jul 10, 2006)

If this is going to be the MF, I will probably just cancel my order and wait until the numbers get better. I am not sure I will wait until April to cancel. Dealer may give me an problem. I really wish BMW would post the numbers when you are ordering a car. This uncertainity is bullsheetrock.


----------



## sonorous (Apr 28, 2007)

the J-Man said:


> I can only imagine what the M3 rates are if the 335 is .00257! The highest rate in the past 18 months on any vehicle BMW sells was .00265 on the M3, and that was only for a few months. I don't see how on earth they can ask .00257 for a 2011 335. That is absolutely insane, especially combined with a 2% drop on the residual. I will hold off on cancelling my order until the word is official, but I'm already running the S4 numbers.
> 
> The only reasoning I can think of for such a high money factor is to push current buyers to the leftover 2010 models, and then they will lower the 2011 rates next month or in May. If they do that, most people who have already ordered a 2011 and won't be taking delivery until approx May will be ok, and able to get the new rates.


I have run the numbers and it is hard to believe it but an S4 is now actually lower cost to lease than a 335i even with the 52% residual.

My lease is up in May and there is no way that I am going to gamble on the rates improving. I think I am going for an S4 test drive today...


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

kfree1966 said:


> If this is going to be the MF, I will probably just cancel my order and wait until the numbers get better. I am not sure I will wait until April to cancel. Dealer may give me an problem. I really wish BMW would post the numbers when you are ordering a car. This uncertainity is bullsheetrock.


Is it possible to cancel an order after you put a deposit down?


----------



## casper (May 23, 2004)

sonorous said:


> I have run the numbers and it is hard to believe it but an S4 is now actually lower cost to lease than a 335i even with the 52% residual.
> 
> My lease is up in May and there is no way that I am going to gamble on the rates improving. I think I am going for an S4 test drive today...


By my calculations, the BMW has a lower payment on a lease, how do you figure the S4 is lower? I would love to get an S4 at a lower payment, what am I missing?

These are my calculations with $0 cap reduction and assuming you can buy at invoice plus $500 (not likely in the Audi), and not factoring in BMWCCA rebate

2010 S4 Prestige with Silk Nappa Leather MSRP $55,275
Purchase price $500 over invoice $ 51,968
MF 0.00116 dealer mark up 0.00015
Residual 36 months 12k miles year 52%

Payment $750.87 plus tax

2011 BMW 335i sedan Mpackage, Auto, Navigation, Sat radio, Harman Kardon, Ipod and USB, Value Package, Metallic Paint, 19" wheel upgrade,Premium Package, 
MSRP $ 52,250
Purchase $500 over invoice $ 50,035
MF 0.00180 delaer markup 0,00015
Residual (1k miles/yr 3 years) 62%

Payment $650 plus tax


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

casper said:


> By my calculations, the BMW has a lower payment on a lease, how do you figure the S4 is lower? I would love to get an S4 at a lower payment, what am I missing?
> 
> These are my calculations with $0 cap reduction and assuming you can buy at invoice plus $500 (not likely in the Audi), and not factoring in BMWCCA rebate
> 
> ...


You aren't using the new money factor or residual for the BMW.


----------



## sonorous (Apr 28, 2007)

casper said:


> By my calculations, the BMW has a lower payment on a lease, how do you figure the S4 is lower? I would love to get an S4 at a lower payment, what am I missing?
> 
> These are my calculations with $0 cap reduction and assuming you can buy at invoice plus $500 (not likely in the Audi), and not factoring in BMWCCA rebate
> 
> ...


I was looking at different car configurations. Actually my S4 combo was lower MSRP than the 335i so it made a bigger difference. With your calculation the S4 MSRP is higher but even more importantly, your BMW MF is wrong. Hypothetical apples to apples:

BMW:
MSRP 55k
Purchase 52k
MF .00257 base rate
Residual 60% (58% +2% for 12k)
Payment $746.23 + tax

S4 Prestige:
MSRP 55k
Purchase 52k
MF .00116 base rate
Residual 52% (50% +2% for 12k)
Payment $743.50 + tax

Pound for pound they are really close. For my numbers the S4 Premium Plus is another +2% residual plus had a lower MSRP with equivalent options so the difference was greater.


----------



## casper (May 23, 2004)

sonorous said:


> I was looking at different car configurations. Actually my S4 combo was lower MSRP than the 335i so it made a bigger difference. With your calculation the S4 MSRP is higher but even more importantly, your BMW MF is wrong. Hypothetical apples to apples:
> 
> BMW:
> MSRP 55k
> ...


I see, assuming BMW increased the MF and lowered the residual for March, but it seems highly unlikely, let's wait and see the programs for March, regards


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Any news on the March rates yet? I'd like to get a rate locked for my early June ED (signing at the end of May).

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## MFL101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rates come out today according to my CA...I am waiting to see what it looks like for the X5 M.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

mrdirosa said:


> Any news on the March rates yet? I'd like to get a rate locked for my early June ED (signing at the end of May).
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


The official full list of rates has not been posted yet, but a few people are claiming to have received rates in the .00257 range yesterday for 3 series models! :yikes: Hopefully this is not true.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

casper said:


> I see, assuming BMW increased the MF and lowered the residual for March, but it seems highly unlikely, let's wait and see the programs for March, regards


Two people received quotes from their dealers yesterday of .00257 and 58%. If that is true, then the S4 becomes quite attractive - that is what we are discussing here. Hopefully the full list of numbers is posted soon so we can stop speculating.


----------

